# Sum Nung



## APL76 (May 8, 2018)

Just thought to put this up in case anyone might be interested


----------



## Bino TWT (May 19, 2018)

Just a bit of trivia: They caused quite a ruckus over the portrayal of Yuen Kay Shan in Ip Man: the Legend is Born, and ended up doing a lot of public apologies.

When the script was first written for Ip Man 3, Max Zhang's character was originally supposed to be Sum Nung, but after quite the protest of the way he was being portrayed in the movie, they changed the name of the character to Cheung Tin Chi to avoid any more conflict.


----------



## APL76 (May 19, 2018)

Yeah. I was having a coffee with my sifu one day (he is a disciple of Sum Nung) and mentioned that originally that guy was supposed to be Sum Nung but they changed it; he laughed and said that its probably a good thing they changed the character's name or World War Three would have erupted.


----------

